# intergrale - cleaning the underside



## andy-integrale (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello all

I usually avoid using the integrale in the winter when the roads have been treated but have a couple of commitments that mean I will be using the car over the next couple of weeks.

Its quite well protected having previously been Dinatrol treated and the spot treated now and then with some Waxoyl underseal.

I have seen some rust inhibitor type products. Is there anything that I could use after the journey that I could spray the underside and arches with that might neutralise any remaining salt (after ashing and rinsing the car). The car is kept in a garage with air mover and dehumidifier running, but I can't dry off the underside.

I see BiltHamber do some stuff but not sure if what I am asking for exists!

Thanks

Andy


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

it wants to be washed off.... soap and water will work fine but getting under the car is the hard part.... see where it'll trap any road salt ect


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

If it's protected, then as said above, it needs a good wash.

Know anyone with a set of ramps outside? Up on the ramps and a jet washing. Try lorry repair places, they frequently have ramps outside and diesel engine pressure washers that wash hot.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If you spray something like bilt hamber atom mac it helps neutralise the salt but it will last much longer on a clean surface.


----------



## andy-integrale (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks All

Have ordered some Atomic Mac.

Used the car today but it's not got wet so has "salt dust" on it but the car and its underside are dry.It's back in the garage at the moment. Will wash it thoroughly in the next couple of days and treat the underside to an application the Atomic Mac.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

If that doesn't work, Chlor–X from Rustbuster does the trick.

Peter


----------

